# interaktive HTML-Seiten gibts doch gar nicht, oder?



## vercetti (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

rein interessehalber habe ich mal die Frage, warum es auf einigen Seiten trotzdem Aufrufe wie diese gibt:  http://www.domain.de/page.html?id=145 
und wie das funktioniert, wo HTML doch nicht interaktiv ist..

Beispiel:
Film

mfg vercetti


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2006)

Dateiendungen sind unbedeutend... allein die Tatsache, dass das angeforderte Dokument die Endung *.htm(l) hat, lässt nicht darauf schliessen, was da im Hintergrund am Werk ist.

Es ist noch nichtmal sicher, dass ein Dokument mit diesem Namen auf dem dortigen Server liegt.


----------



## vercetti (3. Juli 2006)

aber es ist doch möglich, ein HTML-Dokument zu erstellen, welches eine Javascript-Anweisung erhält, die im Hintergrund ein php oder cgi Dokument ausführt, richtig?


----------



## cille (3. Juli 2006)

Interaktive HTML seiten sind seiten, die mit anderen sprachen Kommunizieren,
dass heist, dass man mit PHP, JS uvm. zusammenarbeiten kann.

Eigentlich ist das nichts anderes als Stink normales HTML


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2006)

vercetti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber es ist doch möglich, ein HTML-Dokument zu erstellen, welches eine Javascript-Anweisung erhält, die im Hintergrund ein php oder cgi Dokument ausführt, richtig?



Jo... bloss dann wäre es noch keine dynamische HTML-Seite.
Für Dynamik braucht man Skriptsprachen, und das ist HTML nun mal nicht.

Ich stell ja auch nicht meine Kaffeemaschine in den Kühlschrank und behaupte, mein Kühlschrank könne Kaffee kochen :suspekt:


----------



## fanste (3. Juli 2006)

Es muss nicht unbedingt prures HTML sein. Wie Sven schon sagte, kann es auch einfach eine Anfrage an den Server sein, die anschließend mit Mod-Rewrite auf eine PHP Datei umgeleitet wird, oder es ist in der Apache-Config so eingestellt, dass auch htm(l) Dateien vom PHP Interpreter abgearbeitet werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juli 2006)

Erstmal: Jede Website mit mindestens einem Link oder Formular ist interaktiv, denn Interaktivitaet zeichnet sich ja dadurch aus, dass man mit was auf der Website machen kann ausser nur doof zu lesen. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach.

Dynamisch wird eine Website z.B. wenn sie durch PHP aufgebaut wird, z.B. mit Daten aus einer Datenbank. Dynamisch kann eine Website aber auch durch AJAX werden, wo dann einzelne Bereiche der Website dynamisch ausgetauscht werden, meist durch einen Aufruf einen PHP-Scripts im Hintergrund welches dann wiederum Daten erzeugt/aus einer Datenbank holt.


----------

